# Best Quick change for the Mini Lathe



## paul_cpu (Aug 3, 2020)

I think I would like to buy a quick change.  After some recommendations I have looks at alot online.  No real price range as I;d prefer to buy a decent one.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 3, 2020)

Do you mean quick change gearbox or tool post? If the latter, Ebay has a good selection, I believe Bostar is popular
-Mark


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 3, 2020)

I have this OXA set from LMS, it's above average in quality, you could find a QCTP set on ebay , some are significantly cheaper but if I were you I would get the LMS set or something more expensive and better quality.

ttps://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3112&category=


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 4, 2020)

Uhhhg $80 just for postage.  I'll find a few and see what you all say is best.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 4, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> I have this OXA set from LMS, it's above average in quality, you could find a QCTP set on ebay , some are significantly cheaper but if I were you I would get the LMS set or something more expensive and better quality.
> 
> ttps://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3112&category=



Does this look liek the same one:  https://www.amazon.com.au/Wedge-Type-Quick-Change-Lathe/dp/B071HW2HTF


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 4, 2020)

paul_cpu said:


> Does this look liek the same one:  https://www.amazon.com.au/Wedge-Type-Quick-Change-Lathe/dp/B071HW2HTF


It could very well be from the same Chinese manufacturer, even if it's not exactly the same set, I would definitely consider buying that set from Amazon.au and avoid paying that $80 . the reviews are also very positive so I'd say go for it.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 4, 2020)

It's also un AU $ so it's $120 cheaper on-top of the $80 postage.  Fine you twisted my arm.  This is one expensive forum.


----------



## mickri (Aug 4, 2020)

You could also make a norman style QCTP for a fraction of the cost.  That's what I did.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Aug 5, 2020)

I have an OXA from LMS and like it.  I contemplated making one also but since the holders are cheaper that I could make them on my sherline I went ahead on just bought them.   If I had a knee mill I would have made a qctp and holders.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 6, 2020)

I ordered it, it will arrive in a few weeks I'll update this thread, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 6, 2020)

Paul, you'll like using a QCTP kit with your lathe, I know you'll soon start a thread about extra tool holders and whether to buy them or make them in house, so before that happens I want you to know making them is not difficult and most probably  more cost effective depending on where you live.
Enjoy your new tool.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 7, 2020)

OK thanks.

For the Drill Chuck the mini lathe has a very short arbour, is there a arbor I can get the fits better or should I cut my one.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 7, 2020)

Ie see this one:  https://littlemachineshop.com/produ...148#:~:text=Part Number: 1148 Weight: 1.85 lb

Mine is much longer.   Is it safe to cut that off?

More like:


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 8, 2020)

If the arbor is too long because you have to move the tailstock to install it,  that's one of the crosses we all have to bear. Move the tail stock. We all live with it. Many lathes have a quick release on the tailstock for just that purpose. Some of us have built our own quick release mechanisms, too. 

If you shorten the arbor you can't release if  from the taper.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm not explaining it properly then, I can move the tail sock that's no issue.  Have a look at the LMS arbour, it's short.  It's the right one.  I'm just wondering if I can cut mine or I should buy that one.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 8, 2020)

I have in the past cut/shortened the arbor length on a couple of tools (live center, something else?) and understand what you're talking about, what I believe Tom (T Bredehoft) is saying is you can still use that chuck in your Tailstock  but you'll need to advance the shaft in order to fit the extra long arbor.
The alternative to that is, as you said to cut it to the desired length but you still need to tap/thread the end of the arbor and fasten a bolt/threaded rod in order to make the arbor length adjustable, otherwise you can't release it from your tailstock.
Please remember I'm just a  hobby machinist and you may get  totally different answers from the seasoned members here.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 8, 2020)

OK I follow, yes that's what I have been doing.  ( Winding the shaft out to use the chuck ).

Do you mean if I cut it it might get stuck in there as winding it back pops it out?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 9, 2020)

The arbor can not be too short  so when you retract the shaft it can get released(gets pushed out), cut it to the approximate length then drill and tap it (M10 I think) cut a piece of threaded rod, screw it in, insert the arbor in the shaft lightly enough so you can remove it by hand, adjust the length of the M10 rod until you are satisfied it will get popped out when the shaft is retracted, once you are happy with the length  you can add a drop of thread locker to the rod to keep it from moving in our out , that's it.
You  could cut a slot on the end of the M10 rod so you can use a flat head screwdriver to adjust the length.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks Ken I understand now.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 9, 2020)

paul_cpu said:


> Thanks Ken I understand now.


No problem Paul,  don't worry, you won't screw it up.
Cutting the tang off you will get an extra 1/2", If I recall correctly I cut more than just the tang, likely 3/4" or so.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 13, 2020)

Quick change arrived today, I'll set it up tomorrow.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 15, 2020)

It's a real nice unit.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 15, 2020)

I know looks can be deceiving but that QCTP kit looks like the one from LMS, if the tool post and tool holders clamp tight and there's no slop, then you got a great kit. 
Congratulations , that is a solid base to build on.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes I think it is the same one.  I have a question about the cut off tool.  Is the blade I have to high, or is the tool holder not the right one for the mini lathe as it angles up just a little bit and the tool holder won't go any lower.


----------



## royesses (Aug 16, 2020)

That is the wrong tool holder for the 7X mini lathe. You need a 250-007T straight tool holder. The one you have is a 250-007 which is a 4° tilt up for a larger lathe. The 250-007T has the blade straight out with no angle up.

Roy


----------



## addertooth (Aug 16, 2020)

In my opinion you have too much parting tool sticking out past the holder, which is part of the reason you are so high.  It also will be more likely to chatter and give a bad cut with so much parting tool hanging out.  Never have more parting tool hanging out than is strictly needed to cut the thickness you need.  You have enough tool hanging out to cut a 3 inch bar, but your workpiece is less than an inch thick.  Also be aware of clearance from the tool holder and the chuck.  It may mean sliding the part out a very small distance (half inch).  But it looks like the part is already far enough out for tool holder clearance in this picture. Roy is right about your tool holder, but, you can make do with the holder you have for small diameters for now.

..see picture


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 16, 2020)

Excellent post Roy, nice catch.
Paul, if you search this site you'll find many shop made plans for cut-off tool holders, one of the better one was designed and posted by Mikey, the good news is you can machine it out of Aluminum, I'll look for it and post it here later. now that you have your QCTP set I'm sure you're looking for new projects, this cut-off tool holder would be a good start.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 16, 2020)

Here's the blog I'm talking about, it is written by Mikey for his Sherline lathe but it works perfectly with my mini:




__





						Rear-mounted Parting Tool Holder for Sherline Lathe – MachinistBlog.com
					





					www.machinistblog.com
				



And this is the thread where I found it:








						How to Mount Parting Tool
					

I bought this parting tool but not sure how to use it. Some sites show the tool located behind the stock and some in front of the stock. Which is the right way to mount the tool?




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 16, 2020)

@adder The photo the tool is literally just sitting there.  How ever you make a good point I will re-check this to confirm but I think I tried a bunch of times, but I'll try with the blade closer.  I did a fair bit of googling/research and I suspected there was a tool holder that was not on that angle but was unable to 100% confirm.  I'll try shortly once the sun comes up.

Even after closing that gap it's still not near the center.



I'll also take a photo of the parting tool holder which is angled up for reference.

@Ken Thank you, yes I need a project.  As you can tell I am new, how ever I can feel I am addicted and I am really wanting to make some things...I just don't know what to make.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 16, 2020)

@Ken Does this mean I have to buy a milling machine


----------



## mikey (Aug 16, 2020)

paul_cpu said:


> @Ken Does this mean I have to buy a milling machine



There is a rule in hobby machining that "Thou shalt not remain mill-less". You can be without a car because there are buses and trains. You can even be without hair because bald is beautiful nowadays. But to be a hobby machinist, you must have a mill and lathe. Being without one or the other is like trying to run a foot race with only one leg; you can do it but its a major handicap.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 16, 2020)

I suspect this:  250-007T is what I need.  






But at $80 AUD I might wait for ( below ) to arrive and try it, this was something I bought a while ago with a set of tools recommended ( somewhere ).


----------



## addertooth (Aug 16, 2020)

Paul_CPU,
Bummer, I guess the camera angle in the first picture created an illusion.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 18, 2020)

paul_cpu said:


> , this was something I bought a while ago with a set of tools recommended ( somewhere ).
> 
> View attachment 333976


I hope it comes with inserts


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 18, 2020)

I assume you mean these.  Yep it did.  It may take a while to arrive.  POstage is very slow at the moment.


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 26, 2020)

My new tooling arrived yesterday evening.  Looking forward to trying it today.  I would have more fun if I could get out and get some material to work with though!


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 27, 2020)

Well I know I am way off topic here but..these new cutter are so good.  It's so much cleaner cutting witht he parting bit and the actual tools cut so well.  I am glad I bought those parts, best $150 I spent.

I think now I need a dial indicator.  Any suggestions.  I am thinking below might be a goer.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 27, 2020)

Noga is also a good option:





						Noga DG10533 Standard Holder with Mag Base-176 Ibs-Hold Power: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Noga DG10533 Standard Holder with Mag Base-176 Ibs-Hold Power: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com


----------



## paul_cpu (Aug 28, 2020)

That looks good also.  I'll have a think.  I have a Mitutoyo micrometer and I like things the same.


----------



## macardoso (Aug 28, 2020)

You can just custom grind your HSS cutoff blade to the correct height to meet your needs for now. Deal with the correct holder once you have a decent sized order together


----------

